# Hi from north East of England



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello im from the north East of England joined to learn and give advice where I can, meet other breeders in the UK and from other Countries and see what fancy mice other people breed


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

hello


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey i'm from the northeast too *waves


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello i got my first mousies from the north east!! they have scottish squeeky accents now tho :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

*joins Art* I'm from the North east England too


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi, love to see some pics of your mices


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------

